# Strange - East Grinstead - Pic Heavy



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

I have driven past this site on many occasions over the years and always wondered what was behind the barbed wire fences and dense hedges? I finally had to have a peek.... and boy what a find!

I am going to keep the location secret for the moment, as i am not too sure on the status of the site, as it appears to all be empty from the outside, however there were people about the other day when i visited, gardening, i think 

Anyway, after a bit of research i am sure this is going to prove interesting, as it was once a superb and i would imagine, expensive and highly fashionabl home to, who? possibly someone with an interest/involvement in sport? Pics not that great, as i was with my son and the gardening activities got the better of us, more coming soon.

I will finish by adding there is NO access into the house itself, all looks very secure.






Walking up through the grounds, came across this? made from fibreglass!










These two were at the head of what was once a lovel waterfall, looked a tad disturbing though :icon_evil





Close up of the strung up!









Then we found this chap trowing a hammer??? Getting confused now........





Then this!





The porch.






Around the side, what is goin on here?





Not retro in the sense, as we know it, but old....

Having a major PC problem at the moment, will add the rest in an hour or so.........


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2009)

Very interesting -waiting with baited breath for the rest! 

Wouldn't want to bump into those statues at night though! :swoon:


----------



## Lacelotte (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing what this places throws up! Keep us up to date as I get down that way every now and again so I wouldn't mind having a gander


----------



## Pip (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice find. As I was seeing the sporty statues I was thinking Daley Thompson, dunno why, just the different sports I suppose.

Looking forward to seeing more of this place though.



Pip


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 3, 2009)

This isn't the scientology HQ, called Saint Hill, is it? that's in EG...

I should warn you, the sci's are not a nice bunch...


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Mar 3, 2009)

That place looks too scary for me... the statues are just.... scary.


----------



## Lusker (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice find ...i guess its a creepy place at night


----------



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Nice find. As I was seeing the sporty statues I was thinking Daley Thompson, dunno why, just the different sports I suppose.
> 
> Yes i was thinking along those lines myself, as he used to live around the Crawley area when i was a kid, some years ago now  i cannot find anything out about the place as yet?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2009)

Ooh, I like this! Interesting place and a bit of a mystery too...can't wait to see the rest of your pics. 
Excellent find, nutnut.


----------



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

mc_nebula said:


> This isn't the scientology HQ, called Saint Hill, is it? that's in EG...
> 
> I should warn you, the sci's are not a nice bunch...



No mate, not Saint Hil, however i have worked there on several occasions and that is something else entirely! Very nice if your there under invitation, otherwise


----------



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Very interesting -waiting with baited breath for the rest!
> 
> Wouldn't want to bump into those statues at night though! :swoon:



I knew you'd like this one 

More pics on the way, got to go back as i dropped my spare memory card when i pulled my girly compact out of my pocket, compact camera that is  Just about to upload some more.......


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 3, 2009)

nutnut said:


> No mate, not Saint Hil, however i have worked there on several occasions and that is something else entirely! Very nice if your there under invitation, otherwise



Ohhh tell us more??? Wayne


----------



## nutnut (Mar 3, 2009)

I have found a few more, although it seems that i have deleted some by mistake 

This was under the old looking tower?





A few of the pool, which suprise, suprise had a pair of mallards swimming happily on it until i turned up.












Into the Abyss





The old? tower.





For another day...





Sorry folks for anti-climax! i am turning every stone on my hard drive to find the missing pics  A return visit is well in order, watch this space


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Very interesting -waiting with baited breath for the rest!
> 
> Wouldn't want to bump into those statues at night though! :swoon:


Likewise L.B. I certainly would not want to shine my torch on that in the dark. I would need a new pair of trousers pretty quickly.


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 3, 2009)

Most intriguing! (and local) . Incredible find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chelle (Mar 3, 2009)

*Lovely stuff*

Reminds me of the film A Clockwork Orange...try some software called Active-undo-delete...it should get your pics back..not failed me yet.

Stu


----------



## nutnut (Mar 4, 2009)

chelle said:


> Reminds me of the film A Clockwork Orange...try some software called Active-undo-delete...it should get your pics back..not failed me yet.
> 
> Stu



Yes, it kinda reminds me of A Clockwork Orange too. Active-undo-delete sounds like just the kiddie! Thanks.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice piccies NN  -shame about losing some of your photos sorry to hear that


----------

